# Former taxi cab driver charged in shooting death of Uber driver



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/20...iver-charged-in-shooting-death-of-uber-driver








Timothy Lane Anderson
Charged with homicide in the first degree

DESTIN - The Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office has charged a former taxi cab operator with an open count of murder in connection with the June 24 shooting death of an Uber driver on Okaloosa Island.

Timothy Layne Anderson, 35, of Bayou Drive in Destin, was arrested Tuesday night after being linked to the killing of 29-year-old Filip Kirilov. Kirilov died after being shot multiple times inside his van, which had been discovered around 6:30 a.m. on June 24 with the engine still running in the intersection of Nautilus Court and Porpoise Street.

The van was equipped with a video camera recording on the front windshield. It contained audio of a man's voice telling Kirilov where to drop him off. 30 seconds later, the first gunshot is heard, followed by two more, and video of the defendant is seen running southbound away from the van.

OCSO investigators made an emergency query for the Uber records pertaining to the victim's fare log and found a fare for "Joe Smith" with a phone number that turned out to be for a Tracfone.

On June 25, deputies made contact with a suspicious man at McDonald's at 895 Harbor Drive in Destin and identified him as Timothy Anderson.

Using video surveillance from various businesses, OCSO investigators were able to track portions of Anderson's movements, including the purchase of a Tracfone from the Destin Walmart on June 13 with the same phone number used to call for an Uber Sunday morning.

Anderson was taken into custody and arrested Tuesday evening. However, the investigation is ongoing and anyone with information is asked to please contact the OCSO at 850-651-7400 or Emerald Coast Crime Stoppers at 850-863-TIPS, emeraldcoastcrimestoppers.com, or by using the P3 Mobile Tips application.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I plead Not Guilty.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Killer had Sued Uber unsuccessfully prior to all of this. Looks like he decided to take the law into his own hands. 

http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/20...used-of-killing-uber-driver-held-without-bond

*UPDATE: Judge orders man accused of killing Uber driver held without bond*


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Why shoot the ants? 

10 more signed up while the news story was airing on TV.

Now the taxi committee that accepted the bribes.

Pax need ID verification. This ****er almost got away with it.


----------



## Gmoney415 (Jan 19, 2018)

At least this happened in norther Fla where there's still a good chance of swift justice for the victim's family and the killer will be convicted and sentenced to Florida State Prison where he'll be taught a good lesson each day!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mighty good investigative work to crack the case. ((tips cap to law enforcement officials))


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Taxi drivers blame Uber drivers, they should really be blaming the taxi commission for those archaic rules and regulation. Taxis have enjoyed monopoly of their market for so long that they have forgotten what competition and innovation look like. Also, a driver is a worker, they as individuals have no bearing on corporate decisions. Killing an uber driver because he hates uber is stupid, he should have protested at Uber HQ instead.

From a customer perspective, if I could call a taxi that's not dirty or beat up with a polite driver from a convenient app, I definitely would! But reality is that taxi service quality sucks. People choose to take uber because uber is offering bang for their buck with convenient and acceptable service.

The real winner here is Black TLC cars imo, they can do their traditional calls with their radio dispatch while also able to take rideshare pings.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/20...iver-charged-in-shooting-death-of-uber-driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The main thing about these killers, mass shooters or single victims, is that they are GUTLESS COWARDS! They use sudden, unprovoked, surprise to kill their victims. If they where confronted in anyway, they would fold like the pathetic weaklings that they are.

Condolences to the deceased driver's family. Unfortunately, both drivers and passengers have DIED while using ride share services. I'm in a huge ride share market like Los Angeles, so I know. Mostly through traffic accidents. But, ride share drivers have also been killed while on duty; Inglewood shooting, Chicago stabbing, Detroit shooting, etc!!!

This GUTLESS COWARD, who tried to sue UBER, obviously took the law into his own hands. He planned his attack on an unsuspecting UBER driver.

May he burn in hell.

LAPD would have solved this case in about half hour.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

According to the report "
_Anderson had a lengthy criminal history in Okaloosa County. Court records show 37 separate closed cases against Anderson dating back to 1999, including 11 separate charges of failure to pay tolls, 12 speeding tickets, cocaine possession, narcotics equipment possession and marijuana possession. He also was convicted of two DUIs, one in 2004 and one in 2010."
_
This speaks volume about the taxi industry! Dude has multiple accounts of drug and DUI felony charges among other things and was still allowed to drive the public! Smh ...this is the real reason why taxi industry is dying off. Good riddance!

Say what you will about Uber but they truly have revolunized pay-for- hire transportation industry forever and for the better! It's moments like this I am truly and utterly proud of Uber and their accomplishments and standards! Kudos!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

There is a hero in this story:

The dashcam!


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

One look at this Guy and I’m voting Guilty. He looks like he was voted most likely to Take a Life in his High School Year Book.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> According to the report "
> _Anderson had a lengthy criminal history in Okaloosa County. Court records show 37 separate closed cases against Anderson dating back to 1999, including 11 separate charges of failure to pay tolls, 12 speeding tickets, cocaine possession, narcotics equipment possession and marijuana possession. He also was convicted of two DUIs, one in 2004 and one in 2010."
> _
> This speaks volume about the taxi industry! Dude has multiple accounts of drug and DUI felony charges among other things and was still allowed to drive the public! Smh ...this is the real reason why taxi industry is dying off. Good riddance!
> ...


Nice try, but it's the cab company who hired him at fault. not the taxi industry.

Do you blame all police departments when one cop does something wrong?

We've let drivers go who have later been seen driving for Uber. Who's fault is that?


----------

